# [Solved]Kein USB Drucker bei Cups

## String

Hallo,

ich hab ein Problem mit dem Einrichten meines USB Druckers. 

Ich hab alles nach dieser Anleitung gemacht:

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/printing-howto.xml

Kriege aber bei Cups keinen USB Anschluss zur Auswahl wenn ich einen Drucker hinzufügen will (Über das Webinterface). Nur SCSI Printer oder Network Printers. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

lsusb (Canon, Inc. MX310 ist mein Drucker)

```
hell drag # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 010: ID 04a9:1728 Canon, Inc. MX310 ser

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 045e:0748 Microsoft Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0424:2504 Standard Microsystems Corp. USB 2.0 Hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 1532:0109 Razer USA, Ltd 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

```

lpinfo -v

```

hell drag # lpinfo -v

network socket

network ipp

direct scsi

network http

network lpd

network https

network beh

```

Schonmal danke für die Hilfe.Last edited by String on Wed Apr 07, 2010 11:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hi und willkommen im Forum

Um welche cups Version geht es denn?

wurde cups mit Use-Flag "usb" gebaut?

----------

## String

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Es handelt sich um cups-1.4.3.

Habe es mit der Use-Flag "usb" gebaut. (USE="usb" emerge cups)

----------

## Josef.95

Puh..., mit cups-1.4* gibt es bei einigen USB Printer enorme Probleme,

siehe zb: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=285166

Wurde nach der Installation schon ein udev restart (oder ein reboot des Rechners) vorgenommen?

dies ist nötig damit die neuen udev rules auch verwendet werden.

Wenn das alles nichts bringt, bzw nicht hinzubekommen ist, dann schaue ob cups-1.3 verwendet werden kann, damit funktionieren USB Printer idR problemlos.

----------

## String

Reboot brachte nichts.

Ich hab jetzt cups 1.3.11 hier runtergeladen:

http://www.cups.org/software.php

Und installiert. (./configure make make install)

Ich hab danach mal neu gestartet, hab aber nun kein Webinterface. Irgendwas scheint da schiefgegangen zu sein?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also wenn du Cups 1.4 verwendest musst du den "USB-PRINTER-SUPPORT" aus dem Kernel entfernen, oder es wie in dem von Josef geposteten Bug-Report Blacklisten.

Wenn du CONFIG_USB_PRINTER als Modul integriert hast, z.b. so

```
$ grep -i printer /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m
```

dann probiere folgendes:

```
# lsmod

...

usblp

...

# modprobe -r usblp

# /etc/init.d/cupsd restart

```

Wunder dich nicht wenn nach dem restart von cups wieder ein usblp in der liste der geladenen module auftaucht. Das ist dann das von cups.

Allerdings bleibt diese Einstellung nicht dauerhaft erhalten. Damit sie dauerhaft erhalten bleibt hast du verschiedene Möglichkeiten, entweder den Kernel neu Compilieren mit CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=n oder das Modul usblp auf die Blacklist setzen.

Bei mir machte die blackliste Probleme und so hab ich das Modul (quick n dirty) in den entsprechenden Kernel-Verzeichnissen gelöscht. Wo das liegt findet man mit modprobe -l | grep usblp, andschließend in der .config von dem Kernel angepasst (CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=n). 

Dieses Quick n Dirty hat aber einen Haken, man muss sich das merken das der Kernel immer ohne CONFIG_USB_PRINTER gebaut werden soll. Und da dies per default glaube ich sogar mit jedem neuen Kernel kommt muss man das immer wieder ausschalten oder entsprechend die .config immer in die neuen Sourcen kopieren. Damit man diesen Aufwand nicht hat, dafür ist ja eigentlich die blacklist da. Am besten man notiert sich das irgendwo.

Dieses Verhalten, bzw. der Workaround ist nötig da seit Cups 1.4 ein eigenes usblp Modul mitbringt und von Cups geladen/verwaltet werden möchte. Lasse dich nicht verwirren wenn nach dem Neustarten von Cups wieder ein usblp-Modul in der lsmod-Liste auftaucht.

Grüße

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *String wrote:*   

> Reboot brachte nichts.
> 
> Ich hab jetzt cups 1.3.11 hier runtergeladen:
> 
> http://www.cups.org/software.php
> ...

 

Autsch! Das sollte man nicht machen, weil wenn du etwas per Hand installierst, überschreibst du im schlechtesten Fall die bestehenden Installation und dein Paketmanagere (hier portage) weiß nichts davon das du das Manuell installiert hast. Je nachdem verwendet eine solche Installation auch für die Linux-Distribution ungewohnte Verzeichnisse. Auch würde durch das Manuelle Installieren der Paketmanager umgangen und so wird (in diesem Fall cups) nicht automatisch Aktualisiert oder gepachtet wenn eine neue Version via Portage erscheint. Schau mal ob du bei der Installation von diesem Cups-Paket einen ./uninstall Befehl dabei hast.

Am besten gewöhnst du dir an, vorher nachzuschauen ob es etwas direkt über Portage oder ein Overlay zur Verfügung steht. Je nachdem hast du das jetzt unsauber überschrieben und einen Versions-Misch-Masch erzeugt.

Ich würde in deiner Situation folgendes machen..

1. nach einem ./uninstall in dem entpakten Verzeichnis suchen.. wo du die von http://www.cups.org/software.php heruntergeladene Quellen entpackt hast. Oder schauen ob es da sowas wie make uninstall gibt. Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher Vor X Jahren brauchte man für diesen "Service" noch einen "Zusatzbefehl" vor dem "make install". **

2. Nochmal ein  emerge -C net-print/cups ausführen damit er das zuvor über Portage installierte cups auch noch sauber entfernt.

Viel Erfolg

P.s.  app-portage/eix ist ein tolles Programm um auf die Schnell zu suchen ob etwas in (deiner Lokalen Version von) Portage ist... z.b.

```
# eix cowsay

* games-misc/cowsay

     Available versions:  3.03-r2

     Homepage:            http://www.nog.net/~tony/warez/cowsay.shtml

     Description:         configurable talking ASCII cow (and other characters)
```

Auch zeigt es dir an welche Version installiert sind und mit welchem Useflag... ist einen Blick wert, zumal es auch schneller ist als der emerge --search eix Befehl.

Edit2: Theoretisch müsste man aber auch die Ausgabe von einem "make install" bei dem von dir installierten Cups mitschneiden können (es gibt ja an wohin es welche Daten kopiert) und dann die Dateien manuell/mit einem Script entfernen können, aber ich hab so was noch nie gemacht und weiß auch nicht auf die Schnelle wie man das kurz und Bündig mit einem Shell-Befehl machen könnte.

**checkinstallLast edited by ChrisJumper on Tue Apr 06, 2010 6:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

 *String wrote:*   

> Reboot brachte nichts.
> 
> Ich hab jetzt cups 1.3.11 hier runtergeladen:
> 
> http://www.cups.org/software.php
> ...

 

cups manuell zu installieren ist keine gute Idee...

beachte dass das ebuild noch einiges mehr macht (zb udev rules anlegen usw)

Wenn du cups-1.4 nicht möchtest dann maskiere diese Versionen, zb 

```
# echo ">=net-print/cups-1.4" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

und baue dann cups neu 

```
# ermerge -av1 cups
```

Wenn du das machen willst wirst du aber erst die manuell ins System installierte cups Version wieder restlos entfernen müssen...

Viel Erfolg

/edit: da war ChrisJumper etwas schneller...

----------

## String

Achso, das war mir nicht bewusst.  :Sad: 

Ich hab jetzt den USB Printer Support ausm Kernel raus und Cubs 1.4 nochmal über emerge installiert.

```
# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_G_PRINTER is not set

```

Es bleibt aber immernoch das selber Problem.

Nochmal zu 1.3.11

```
hell cups-1.3.11 # make uninstall

Uninstalling in cups...

/bin/rmdir: konnte »/usr/lib64« nicht entfernen: Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer

/bin/rmdir: konnte »/usr/include/cups« nicht entfernen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

Uninstalling in backend...

/bin/rmdir: konnte »/usr/lib/cups/backend« nicht entfernen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

/bin/rmdir: konnte »/usr/lib/cups« nicht entfernen: Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer

Uninstalling in berkeley...

/bin/rmdir: konnte »/usr/sbin« nicht entfernen: Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer

/bin/rmdir: konnte »/usr/bin« nicht entfernen: Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer

Uninstalling in cgi-bin...

/bin/rmdir: konnte »/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin« nicht entfernen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

Uninstalling in filter...

/bin/rmdir: konnte »/usr/lib/cups/filter« nicht entfernen: Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer

/bin/rmdir: konnte »/usr/lib/cups« nicht entfernen: Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer

/bin/rmdir: konnte »/usr/lib64« nicht entfernen: Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer

/bin/rmdir: konnte »/usr/include/cups« nicht entfernen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

Uninstalling in locale...

Uninstalling in man...

/bin/rmdir: konnte »/usr/share/man/man1« nicht entfernen: Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer

/bin/rmdir: konnte »/usr/share/man/man5« nicht entfernen: Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer

/bin/rmdir: konnte »/usr/share/man/man7« nicht entfernen: Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer

/bin/rmdir: konnte »/usr/share/man/man8« nicht entfernen: Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer

Uninstalling in monitor...

/bin/rmdir: konnte »/usr/lib/cups/monitor« nicht entfernen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

/bin/rmdir: konnte »/usr/lib/cups« nicht entfernen: Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer

Uninstalling in notifier...

/bin/rmdir: konnte »/usr/lib/cups/notifier« nicht entfernen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

/bin/rmdir: konnte »/usr/lib/cups« nicht entfernen: Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer

/bin/rmdir: konnte »/var/cache/cups/rss« nicht entfernen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

Uninstalling in scheduler...

/bin/rmdir: konnte »/var/run/cups/certs« nicht entfernen: Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer

/bin/rmdir: konnte »/var/run/cups« nicht entfernen: Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer

/bin/rmdir: konnte »/etc/cups/ppd« nicht entfernen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

/bin/rmdir: konnte »/etc/cups/interfaces« nicht entfernen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

/bin/rmdir: konnte »/etc/cups« nicht entfernen: Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer

/bin/rmdir: konnte »/usr/lib/cups/driver« nicht entfernen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

/bin/rmdir: konnte »/usr/lib/cups/daemon« nicht entfernen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

/bin/rmdir: konnte »/usr/lib/cups« nicht entfernen: Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer

/bin/rmdir: konnte »/usr/sbin« nicht entfernen: Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer

/bin/rmdir: konnte »/var/spool/cups/tmp« nicht entfernen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

/bin/rmdir: konnte »/var/spool/cups« nicht entfernen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

/bin/rmdir: konnte »/var/log/cups« nicht entfernen: Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer

/bin/rmdir: konnte »/var/cache/cups« nicht entfernen: Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer

Uninstalling in systemv...

/bin/rmdir: konnte »/usr/bin« nicht entfernen: Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer

/bin/rmdir: konnte »/usr/sbin« nicht entfernen: Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer

Uninstalling in test...

Uninstalling in conf...

/bin/rmdir: konnte »/etc/cups« nicht entfernen: Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer

/bin/rmdir: konnte »/etc/pam.d« nicht entfernen: Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer

Uninstalling in data...

/bin/rmdir: konnte »/usr/share/cups/profiles« nicht entfernen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

/bin/rmdir: konnte »/usr/share/cups/data« nicht entfernen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

/bin/rmdir: konnte »/usr/share/cups/charsets« nicht entfernen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

/bin/rmdir: konnte »/usr/share/cups/charmaps« nicht entfernen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

/bin/rmdir: konnte »/usr/share/cups/banners« nicht entfernen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

/bin/rmdir: konnte »/usr/share/cups« nicht entfernen: Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer

Uninstalling in doc...

/bin/sh: -c: Zeile 6: Syntaxfehler beim unerwarteten Wort `/bin/rmdir'

/bin/sh: -c: Zeile 6: `   /bin/rmdir /usr/share/doc/cups/$lang/images; \'

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/accounting.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/api-array.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/api-cups.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/api-filedir.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/api-filter.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/api-httpipp.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/api-ppd.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/api-raster.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/cgi.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/glossary.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/kerberos.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/license.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/man-accept.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/man-backend.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/man-cancel.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/man-classes.conf.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/man-client.conf.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/man-cups-config.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/man-cups-lpd.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/man-cups-polld.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/man-cupsaddsmb.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/man-cupsd.conf.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/man-cupsd.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/man-cupsenable.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/man-cupstestdsc.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/man-cupstestppd.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/man-filter.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/man-lp.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/man-lpadmin.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/man-lpc.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/man-lpinfo.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/man-lpmove.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/man-lpoptions.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/man-lppasswd.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/man-lpq.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/man-lpr.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/man-lprm.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/man-lpstat.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/man-mime.convs.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/man-mime.types.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/man-printers.conf.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/network.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/options.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/overview.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/policies.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/ref-access_log.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/ref-classes-conf.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/ref-client-conf.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/ref-cupsd-conf.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/ref-error_log.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/ref-mailto-conf.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/ref-page_log.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/ref-printers-conf.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/ref-snmp-conf.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/ref-subscriptions-conf.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/security.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/spec-cmp.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/spec-command.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/spec-design.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/spec-ipp.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/spec-postscript.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/spec-ppd.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/spec-raster.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/spec-stp.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/standard.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/translation.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/bin/install: Fehlender Zieldatei-Operand hinter »/usr/share/doc/cups/help/help/whatsnew.html«

»/usr/bin/install --help« gibt weitere Informationen.

make[1]: *** [uninstall] Fehler 1

make: *** [uninstall] Fehler 1

```

Update: 

Irgendeine Idee wie ich das ganze jetzt restlos von der Platte krieg?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ist dein User in der Gruppe usb? Bei meinen HP-Laser muss ich ihn auch bei USB zur Gruppe lp hinzufügen.

----------

## String

Ja der user ist in beiden Gruppen.

Update:

Hab jetzt Config_USB_Printer wieder aktiviert und Cups 1.3.11-r2 installiert. Nun funktioniert es.

Vielen Dank an alle für die Hilfe.  :Smile: 

Edit:

Hab jetzt Gentoo nochmal komplett neu installiert da es eh meine erste Installation war. Diesmal natürlich alles gleich richtig gemacht.  :Wink: 

----------

